
Show HN: Deepnest.io – faster, better laser cuts through computational geometry - Jack000
http://deepnest.io
======
Jack000
a year ago I made an open source nesting program
[http://svgnest.com](http://svgnest.com) (previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10913789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10913789))
it's pretty handy if you have a CNC machine or laser cutter, but it's mostly
used by hobbyists.

this year I decided to add some features and try to compete with the
established companies in the space. Compared with SVGnest, Deepnest has:

\- a much faster nesting engine, written in C++

\- a bunch of new features (line merging, holes in sheets, dxf/corel support
etc)

check it out and let me know what you think. There is a writeup on the
technical details on github:
[https://github.com/Jack000/SVGnest](https://github.com/Jack000/SVGnest)

